# Large Rattler!



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

I know this has been posted before due the fact that I am normally the last to get emails but if you have seen it I appoligize.....if not beware!!!!

email stated that it was from a lease in Del Rio


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

That's a lot of hat bands ... !

That ole girl probably made hundreds of babies in her day ... probably about 80 years old ... wow ... !


----------



## llred (Jun 30, 2008)

Dang I would hate to step on that one, or run over it she might bite through your tire.


----------



## Procrastinator (Jun 30, 2008)

That's a big one! At least Rattlers give a warning. Nnothing like being in a pile of leaves and hearing a rattler come alive and not being able to locate it!

One of the few positive experiences that I had with my my dad was around the Fairmont area, we were Squirrel hunting and just getting into the woods when we heard a Rattler give its warning, we both stopped, looked at one another and backtracked out of the area! LOL


----------



## B_Bop77 (Dec 3, 2008)

troutslayer
Do you know the man in the picture?
I do. Man it's a small world.


----------



## Masked Duck (Nov 17, 2007)

*The straight skinny*

That snake was run over by a concrete truck shortly after it bit and killed a 1,800-lb hog near Cut-n-Shoot.


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

it looks dead in that picture............





:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

B_Bop77 said:


> troutslayer
> Do you know the man in the picture?
> I do. Man it's a small world.


No sir...it was emailed from a friend that works for Exxon........
How tall is your friend...if he is 6' tall that is one long snake


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

They have rattlesnakes in Cut & Shoot?


----------



## llred (Jun 30, 2008)

BATWING said:


> They have rattlesnakes in Cut & Shoot?


They have everything just walk through it one day.


----------



## smb (Feb 7, 2008)

All that is for sure is thats one big snake. 
I saw this same picture in a feed store in Georgewest last weekend and they said it was killed about 25 miles from Georgewest toward Freer.


----------



## 11andy11 (Aug 12, 2004)

dang that thing just a baby. Never had a chance.


----------



## huntr4life (Apr 30, 2007)

Nice, one big arse snake


----------



## Masked Duck (Nov 17, 2007)

*5 Foot Long is ALL*

The scam is busted! 



> Ranger, those photos are easily made and all too common. I see the same photos many times with claims that they were killed in many different places.
> 
> Often there's a claim that the snake weighed something ridiculous like 80-lbs. I don't know if any claim was made as to weight but imagine someone trying to hold up 80-lbs on the end of a stick like that? Not going to happen!
> 
> ...


----------



## bohunk1 (Nov 12, 2006)

WOW big snake


----------



## Mellow Jr. (Nov 7, 2008)

that snake isn't really that big, he's holding it out probably 3 feet from his body, making it look a helluva lot bigger than it actually is.


----------



## B_Bop77 (Dec 3, 2008)

troutslayer said:


> No sir...it was emailed from a friend that works for Exxon........
> How tall is your friend...if he is 6' tall that is one long snake


 Yeah I'd put Brado at around 6'. He works for Hilcorp so I bet thats how the e-mail got spread. Yeah thats a big snake but the oneby board maybe 4-5 foot long.


----------



## BigGarwood (Oct 13, 2008)

Thats what they use to entertain the kids at the cut n shoot flea market while the parents shop for beer holding trucker hats, coozies, and automotive parts.


----------



## surfspeck (Jun 7, 2006)

Not all rattlesnakes warn you, I know this from experience, and its not a very good feeling either.


----------



## JS3TX (Aug 3, 2004)

Also look at the shadow! The camera man would have to be to the right to get that shadow and the man is looking straight into the camera (hence the red eyes)


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

I will tell you the truth about that snake, I would have jumped when I first saw it!


----------



## TRB (Sep 18, 2005)

I am getting kinda old these days and my eyes aren't what they used to be, but that board looks like a piece of 2x4 ripped lengthwise, if that is the case the board would be 1&1/2" x maybe 2" , which would add about 1/3 more length to the snake. Anyhow, I don't want nuthin to do with him, dead or alive lol!


----------



## aneel (Oct 8, 2005)

Not a scam guys but great calculation there Masked Duck.The guy in the pic is Brad Nauman of Bay City and he has asked me to clarify this pic since im a member here.The snake was killed in Clegg its just outside George West towards Freer on the Rancho delBrado.It measured 6'11" and was killed crossing the road.There are some huge snakes in South Texas i have hunted down there all my life but i have seen this one and another killed by son back in the summer on the same place.He's got some old grandmas there.Later guys


----------



## Slim-N-None (Sep 16, 2005)

I'de rather have a run in with one of those that a stingray. at least the snake gives a warning to avoid it. Someone said he works for Hilcorp, did he get that snake out in one of the fields, or out on his own place?


----------



## aneel (Oct 8, 2005)

His ranch in George West.


----------



## B_Bop77 (Dec 3, 2008)

Andy when you get your ranch you gonna name it rancho del ando?


----------



## osobrujo (Jan 13, 2005)

Yes, I believe that piece of lumber is probably a 1"x2", so from the 1"x2" to the end of the rattles is about 36", so the snake measures just under 7'.
Still quite a large rattler.


----------



## Masked Duck (Nov 17, 2007)

osobrujo said:


> Yes, I believe that piece of lumber is probably a 1"x2", so from the 1"x2" to the end of the rattles is about 36", so the snake measures just under 7'.
> Still quite a large rattler.


Take a look at my post on page 2, post number 14, and click on the link to read the latest posts.

The photo of the man is real as is the photo of the snake, but the two have been photoshoped together big time. Note the new photo that shows how sets of shadows would be impossible to exist in real life.


----------



## B_Bop77 (Dec 3, 2008)

Its all in the length of the board. Its like lip'n a bass and holding it as close to the camera as possible. Furthermore, I seriously doubt Brad has ever used photoshop.


----------



## phishtales (Feb 18, 2005)

*yep...photoshopped*

Guys......the shadowing on the snake is a dead giveaway. Look at the thick black line on the left side of the rattle. It is way to thick. It also runs right up the left edge of his shorts. Also, the snake's head and the first foot or so is casting a shadow into thin air. That shadow should be on the ground. The snake overall has a pretty lame shadowing line drawn along it's length.


----------



## aneel (Oct 8, 2005)

Im telling ya'll the photo has not been alterd in any way.It is real.


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

aneel said:


> Im telling ya'll the photo has not been alterd in any way.It is real.


I believe you, It looks real to me just look at the rattlers would be hard to fake that.


----------



## CCducker (Nov 21, 2008)

Mmmmm.......Tasty:smile:


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

As they say; The only good snake is a dead snake


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

Since it's dark don't ya' think the flash would produce shadowing on him from the snake?


----------



## aneel (Oct 8, 2005)

Man bekieve what you want.If you knew this guy photshopping is not anywhere in his vocabulary! lol We have killed many large snakes on his ranch matter of fact a 6'1" last weekend while fixing some fence.This is the last time i will post up here but the pic is real guys!


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

you won't hear any disagreement from me. I've seen plenty this size around George West and Freer. Someone ask Deerdude to post some of his sometime. Anyone doubt they get this big? go to the rattlesnake round up in Freer. you'll see plenty.


----------



## CaptJack (Jun 13, 2004)

looks like a bullet hole in his head


----------

